# Bellator LIV



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Promotion: Bellator Fighting Championships
Date: October 15, 2011
Venue: Boardwalk Hall
Location: Atlantic City, New Jersey
Fightcard-
MWT Semifinal bout: Alexander Shlemenko vs. Brian Rogers
Middleweight Semifinal bout: Bryan Baker vs. Vitor Vianna
Bantamweight bout: Zach Makovsky vs. Ryan Roberts
Lightweight bout: Jacob Kirwan vs. Renê Nazare
Middleweight bout: Daniel Gracie vs. Duane Bastress
Light Heavyweight bout: Tim Carpenter vs. Ryan Contaldi
Welterweight bout: Karl Amoussou vs. Joey Kirwan
Women's 145 lb bout: Andria Caplan vs. Adrienne Seiber
Bantamweight bout: Brian Kelleher vs. Claudio Ledesma


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Great blanket work so far by Kirwan, very entertaining.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well no one said Lay and Pray was entertaining.


----------

